# GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition Freezing



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Have to totally pulled the battery out and then placed it back in and tried again? A typical electronic trouble shooting step.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

atr3yu said:


> Have to totally pulled the battery out and then placed it back in and tried again? A typical electronic trouble shooting step.


Yes I have and It keeps happening. I don't want to have this keep happnening especially mid up or while i'm on a chairlift. I had to stop riding to go into the lodge to fix this twice today.

The only thing that I found that stops it from doing it is having the wifi on but they kills the battery


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

If you can return it, you better do it NOW. The Hero3 is known to do that. there have been countless number of reviews stating this. If you call their tech support, it will be useless and frustrating and in the end, they will figure it's a defective unit and have yosend it back to them. google it you'll see..


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

neutralmlkhotel said:


> Yes I have and It keeps happening. I don't want to have this keep happnening especially mid up or while i'm on a chairlift. I had to stop riding to go into the lodge to fix this twice today.
> 
> The only thing that I found that stops it from doing it is having the wifi on but they kills the battery


Warranty that shit bro.


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

earl_je said:


> If you can return it, you better do it NOW. The Hero3 is known to do that. there have been countless number of reviews stating this. If you call their tech support, it will be useless and frustrating and in the end, they will figure it's a defective unit and have yosend it back to them. google it you'll see..


Yea I did, I'm actually away at killington, VT for a few days and will take care of that when i return home.... As of now I will just deal with it and keep the spare HeroHD on me


----------



## neutralmlkhotel (Sep 5, 2011)

Just a little update:

As long as Protune mode is ON than the GPH3 Black does NOT freeze.


----------

